# Fluval Stratum



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hey Everbody,

For all of you that have been using Fluval Stratum with for at least "six" months, can you say whether you like it or not, the pros and cons and if you would use it again?

I'm just about to buy some FS or Amazonia but FS is more than likely the path I am going to take and I admittedly am eager to hear what the gurus on the forum think of it. 

Cheers All, 

DD


----------



## illusived (Apr 7, 2010)

Not a guru by any mean but I have been using Fluval Stratum for 6 months. While I like the look of it, it seems to be compacting a lot quicker due to the weight being pushed down on it. My top layer, about 1 inch, still remain its ball shape but the bottom layer seems to be turning into mush. Either this is due to the weight or it is my mineral top soil being squeeze to the side or it is just detritus accumulating that I am seeing. Would I buy it again? Not sure but I still have a half bag left that I would be using in my next setup with a mix of something else.


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

I mixed my stratum in with a very fine sand and had excellent luck with it. But it's definitely a mix and not a layer of stratum capped with sand. It worked very well for me but the look of it may not be for everyone. Plants love it in my experience. I would use it again and next time I'll probably use it alone. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

May I ask why you would rather Fluval Stratum over ADA Amazonia? It's just always bugged me, FS is said to turn to "mud" very quickly (within two years) but Amazonia is cheaper and it lasts 3 times longer. And in my personal thought Amazonia grows plants better. If you don't have access to Amazonia then it makes more sense. But price per liter Fluval Stratum is a decent chunk more expensive than Amazonia. 

That's all I'm saying

Thanks, skye


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks Skye, I appreciate your feedback, very helpful. I was researching both, but my LFS that I like to support carries FS and they were saying that FS is a good product minus the Ammonia spike, and that if I didn't like it (I spend a fair chunk of change there) bring it back. I have a 20High tank that I need to get going pretty quick so, I figured, unless there's something compelling that is going to cause me problems with FS, then that's the route I'll take. I have a major project coming up soon with a 180 that the same LFS is working on with me, so if the FS poses any major problems, then I'll go with the Amazonia on my 180 tank. 

Cheers All,
DD


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoumin (Jun 8, 2017)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> May I ask why you would rather Fluval Stratum over ADA Amazonia? It's just always bugged me, FS is said to turn to "mud" very quickly (within two years) but Amazonia is cheaper and it lasts 3 times longer. And in my personal thought Amazonia grows plants better. If you don't have access to Amazonia then it makes more sense. But price per liter Fluval Stratum is a decent chunk more expensive than Amazonia.
> 
> That's all I'm saying
> 
> Thanks, skye


well I am planning to set up a 120p! if I want to get Amazonia that's about $220 for 3 9 ltre bag, where as fluval has it for on a sale 2 9 litter bags for $69!
also Seachem Black Humate soil is 12kg for $84!
they are all soil either way I am gonna use fertilizer! So the answer I am looking is there any significant difference among all other than the fact of The Brand ADA???


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Shoumin said:


> well I am planning to set up a 120p! if I want to get Amazonia that's about $220 for 3 9 ltre bag, where as fluval has it for on a sale 2 9 litter bags for $69!
> 
> also Seachem Black Humate soil is 12kg for $84!
> 
> they are all soil either way I am gonna use fertilizer! So the answer I am looking is there any significant difference among all other than the fact of The Brand ADA???




That's really funny because I'm setting up an ADA 120-P also. It would be funny if there were two 120-P tank journals at the same time. We're are you getting your Amazonia? In Oregon it is a total of 115-130 for 3 bags of Amazonia. I know because I bought 3 bags one week ago. One question, do you thing three bags will be enough? Here in Oregon FS is very expensive and I can't find it in anything over 3 liters. I will be looking for your tank journal ( hopefully you do one). 

Thanks skye

Ps: auto correct changed my words, I am not really that bad at spelling.


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

They charge $44 for the 17.6 lb bag of FS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

